# Looking for a good LED Light for my 5.5 gallon planted tank



## manami

Good day all!

I've been looking at amazon and on the web and I've seen people use these special lights for their planted tanks.

So my TOP FIN 5.5 tank came with a top cover and a very tiny small LED light that doesn't illuminated completely my tank. I didn't minded the light before because I had silk plants, but recently I added live plants and I'm loving them and now I'm worried that they might not be receiving enough light during the day.

It's also a little difficult to find a top hood with good light for my small tank. I did found the light cover only (not the cover top) for my tank...but I don't like it.

I saw the Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light at amazon and _maybe_ it'll work for my 5.5 gallon tank. But I don't know if it will fit better the 12" or 16".

Is this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008K1WGN0/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

My betta is not a jumper (for now) but I'm keeping an eye on my new nerite snail.

Has anyone else used this led light before? What's your led light brand? I have checked on other lights before, but so far I like this one best.

Please and Thanks!


----------



## tp0214

what type of plants do you have? stuff like java fern or java moss will probably be ok in low led lighting. i have a 10-gallon with 3 anubias nana plants and like 8-9 big clumps of java fern and theyre doing great with low led lighting. i bought an aquaculture 10-gallon led hood from wal mart and the plants are doing great with it.


----------



## mpooyan83

I have a 10 inch Finnex fugeray on my 3.5 gallon tank and low/medium light plants. they are doing fine. 
the standard 5.5 gallon is 17 inches long. I'd think you would need to go with the 16 inch, because I don't think the 12 inch would expand enough to be stable on top of your tank, since it would have to expand about 2.5 inches on each side. As much as I like the finnex lights, i hate the stands on them.


----------



## manami

*tp0214: *I have 3 amazon swords, 2 assorted anubias, 4 aqua fern, and 3 crested java fern.

*mpooyan83:* I was thinking about getting the 16 inch if that is the correct size. Why you don't like the stands?


----------



## mpooyan83

they are really loose. They move too easily. At least on mine they are. and they are extended maybe a little over an inch from the edge of the light. its not snug against the edge like my Current USA one. When I adjusted my current USA one it stayed that way and dosnt move around. However they dont have a size that would fit your tank.


----------



## Briz

Can't go wrong with a Finnex. You might have to play with the time period of when it's on to discourage algae though. Can be a little strong, especially for smaller tanks.


----------



## manami

*mpooyan83:* I just saw that they don't have smaller sizes. :-(
Yikes, what if the stands moves while you're away and falls into the tank and kills the fish?? I hope that never happens to anyone!

*Briz:* By strong do you mean too much for the plants, the fish? will it heat up the tank? Or overheat the led light? While I'm not at home I have to close my windows (the tank is my room) and I've noticed that my tanks's temperatures reached over 86 so now what I do is before i'm out of the house I turn off the heater and it has stayed between 82-84 so far.


----------



## mpooyan83

Keep in mind, the finnex lights come with a stand has 2 modes (i guess they would be called modes).... id you have a lid, you can remove the "inner" part of the stand, so that the light just sits on top of the lid, the stand acts as a lifter so it lifts it about 1- 1.5 inches or so above the lid. That's the mode that I think is loose and don't like.

Now if you do NOT have a lid, and you keep the inner part of the stand attached. there is almost NO chance of the light falling into the tank. Unless someone literally pushed it down with force. In this mode of the stand, it actually attaches to the edges of the tank and will not budge.

The light will NOT heat up your water. What Briz means is too much light will cause Algae. You wanna start the light out at about 10 hours a day, if u see algae grow, drop it to 8. just gotta experiment and find the right amount of On time. The PAR level is strong on these, its enough to grow medium light plants.


----------



## mpooyan83

btw, I've found that the retail website finnex has, sells them for the same price if not a little cheaper then amazon.

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/led-fixtures/finnex-fugeray-326.html

Aquavibrant is the Finnex distributor in the US.


----------



## manami

*mpooyan83:* Yes I have a lid, but this lid covers the tank completely (except a small opening for the filter and a very small hole for the heater and in the front there's a small hole for dropping pellets for my betta.) The lid I have came with the tank as a set. Underneath the lid came a very small led light (the size of a AA battery) that you attach with little plastics (thumbnails?) to attach the small led light and the cable of it. If I get the Finnex then it means I have to remove the lid that covers my tank. (and pray none of my fish jumps out of the tank...so far none are jumpers...but the nerite snail might be an explorer).


----------



## mpooyan83

well, what you can do, is get a piece of thicker acrylic, Plexiglass or Polycarbonate and make your own lid. I got a piece of Homedepot and used a jigsaw to cut to size and cut some openings for feeding and the filter and heater. Then got some plastic clips from ebay that hold the lid on top of the tank. Works and looks awesome. Just gotta be a little handy to pull it off. I am not that handy (computer IT guy) so power tools aren't really my thing. Still was able to do it tho.


----------



## mpooyan83

here's a pic of what i did.


----------



## manami

Unfortunately we don't have a jigsaw. :shock:
And using power tools don't run through my veins (pink screwdriver frequent user, yes)

For now I'm just keeping an eye on my plants, giving API Leaf Zone, and doing 25-50% water changes weekly (there's a small ammonia showing up on my test that won't go down).

But do I want to get the finnex in the future (hopefully soon).


----------



## mpooyan83

Something else that comes to mind as well for a lid/cover:

http://www.amazon.com/All-Glass-Aqu...4050&sr=1-3&keywords=glass+aquarium+cover+5.5


----------



## manami

That looks great, but after reading the reviews people comment that it won't fit on the TOP FIN brand from petsmart...

If I don't find a new top for the tank then I'll just keep the one that came with the kit. But I also want to get those bright led lights I see on many tanks. I really want my tank to illuminate completely and not just in the middle.

But still thank you so much for your time to help me out on finding a top lid for my tank! = )


----------



## Betaphototramp

I have always used a Finnex lighting system on both my 10 gallon and 4 gallon. Finnex makes lighting for almost every tank weather it be alighting strip across the top to a clip on light to stands. Best light I have ever used and the price you can't beat. I just ordered 2 more for the newest tank in my collection, 55 gallon Cichlids tank and a new 75 gallon for Sea Horses. all planted or Coral.


----------



## Pandanke

I use "Perfecto"/Marineland glass tops (but Ace will cut you some nice acrylic pieces for about 5$ for a tank that size) & Finnex Planted+ on my tanks. I LOVE my Planted+ and Finnex, I have a BuildMyLED for my 40g long and it is really nice with more features, but the Finnex is my go-to in terms of affordability/quality. Combine them with Seachem Flourish Excel & DIY Root Tabs, I see pearling on the first day usually, happy plants!

I have heard that without any tool work at all, you can make DIY "sliding glass top" aquarium lids. My husband says they'd be stupid cheap and easy to make, no gluing, no drilling, no sawing, just glass pieces and two pieces of plastic. I am tempted to make one for my 5.5g lol. You may want to google that.


----------



## manami

I'll check it out on how to do the glass top without much power tools. Thank you!


----------

